# Helmut hat Geburtstag



## Paule (31 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Helmut, 

alles Gute zum Geburtstag und eine schöne Feier beim Griechen. 

:sm20: :sm20:

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## dalbi (31 Oktober 2010)

Hi Helmut,

ich wünsche Dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag und was man sonst noch so braucht.

:sm20:

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Ralle (31 Oktober 2010)

Alles Gute Helmut, laß dich nur nicht nervös machen, von dem ganzen Jungvolk!


----------



## jabba (31 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Helmut,
auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.:sm20:

Kannst ja wenigstens morgen nach der Feier noch ausschlafen


----------



## Bernard (31 Oktober 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag.    
Hoffentlich können wir auch bald zur Hochzeit gratulieren und Nachwuchs wäre ja auch nicht schlecht.Ich glaube 2011 wird ein super Jahr für DIch.

Also feier schön und lass dich nicht ärgern,viele Grüße Bernard


----------



## Rainer Hönle (31 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Helmut,
herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag. Du hast ja ein Glück und kannst diesen Tag 25 Stunden lang feiern. Lass es also richtig krachen.


----------



## diabolo150973 (31 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Helmut,

ich wünsche Dir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!
Viel Spaß im Restaurant... ich wette, dass es in HH viel besser geschmeckt hätte! 

Ich habe zur Feier des Tages mal wieder, aus meinem unerschöpflichen Repertoir an Schwachsinn, etwas für Dich rausgesucht (bitte vorher den Ton anmachen):

Klick mich

Du weißt ja: Mit zunehmenden Alter...


Schöne Grüße aus dem Norden,

dia


----------



## Nordischerjung (31 Oktober 2010)

Moin,

auch aus dem hohen Norden, alles Gute zum "verdammt schon wieder älter geworden Tag"


----------



## Jochen Kühner (31 Oktober 2010)

He, auch alles gute von mir, und lass es richtig krachen!


----------



## Blockmove (31 Oktober 2010)

Helmut auch von mir die besten Glückwünsche.
Mögen dir die Geister der SPS noch lange gesonnen sein 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Matze001 (31 Oktober 2010)

Hey Helmut,

ich wünsche dir einen schönen Geburtstag, lass dich gebührend feiern und mach dir einen schönen Tag.

Und denk an deinen Spruch 

MfG

Marcel


----------



## lorenz2512 (31 Oktober 2010)

hallo,
alles gute, hoffentlich kommt mit dem alter die weisheit.


----------



## Larry Laffer (31 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Helmut,
im Sinne der schon geschriebenen Beiträge wünsche auch ich dir ein :sm20: von Herzen und *Alles Gute* ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Jan (31 Oktober 2010)

*Alles Gute*

Hallo Helmut,

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Und viel Spaß beim feiern.


----------



## Kai (31 Oktober 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## Corosop15 (31 Oktober 2010)

*Alles Gute zum Geburtstag*

Auch ich möchte mich den Wünschen anschliessen...

:sm20:

Corosop15


----------



## Gerhard K (31 Oktober 2010)

Ich schliesse mich den Gratulanten an und wünsche dir :sm20:
lg gerhard


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (31 Oktober 2010)

Na dann 
Mal alles gute helmut


----------



## b1k86-DL (31 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Helmut,

alles gute zum Geburtstag. Feiert schön.

Viele Grüße Benjamin


----------



## IBFS (31 Oktober 2010)

:s11:  Alles Gute!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (31 Oktober 2010)

Helmut du alter Filmstar und Siemensgutfinder *ROFL*


Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und Alles Gute für Dich !


----------



## edison (31 Oktober 2010)

Auch von mir alles gute


----------



## hucki (31 Oktober 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute!




Und, schon Zeit für eigene Memoiren?


----------



## bike (31 Oktober 2010)

Alles gute zu deinem Burtzeltag.
Feier nicht zu doll, sonst ist morgen das Aufwachen etwas heftig

bike


----------



## MW (31 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Helmut,

ich wünsch dir alles Gute zu deinem Ehrentag !!!


----------



## Pizza (31 Oktober 2010)

Hi Helmut (oder doch Helga?  )

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und Alles Gute!


----------



## zotos (31 Oktober 2010)

Lieber Helmut_*von*_der_Reparatur,
Adel schützt vorm altern nicht... oder so ähnlich.

Alles Gute!


----------



## Manfred Stangl (31 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Helmut!

Auch von mir alles Gute zu deinem Feiertag!

Feiere schön.


----------



## waldy (31 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und Alles Gute !!!!!!!!
gruß


----------



## PLC-Gundel (31 Oktober 2010)

*Happy Birthday*

Hi Helmut,

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag :sm20:

Ich hoffe, Du feierst noch schön :s10:

Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald,

Gundel


----------



## HaDi (31 Oktober 2010)

:sm20:

Alles Gute wünscht HaDi


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (31 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Helmut,

spät am Tag auch noch alles Gute von mir.


----------



## Question_mark (1 November 2010)

*Heppi börschdai*

Hallo,

da habe ich beinahe ein großes Ereignis verpasst...
Aber nur beinahe, Dir lieber Helmut sende ich meine besten Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag und alles Gute für die nächsten 100 Jahre :s17:

Beste Wünsche und mit vielen Grüßen vom

Question_mark


----------



## Homer79 (1 November 2010)

wenn auch verspätet....von mir auch alles gute nachträglich...

:sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20:


----------



## RGerlach (1 November 2010)

Ich möchte mich den Anderen anschließen.

Alles Gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag.

:sm20::sm20::sm20:

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## MSB (1 November 2010)

Hatte ich gestern wohl irgendwie übersehen ...

Viele Grüße und die besten Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag.
:sm20:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 November 2010)

*Danke*

Hallo Liebe Forumskollegen,
ich möchte mich ganz Herzlich für die vielen Glückwünsche bedanken, das
hat mich wirklich sehr gefreut und hat den Tag sehr verschönert.

*Vielen Dank an alle.*

Es ist schon eine feine Gemeinschaft dieses Forum. 


Gruß Helmut


PS. für die Insider: "Das Forum ist gut für die Gemeinschaft, also ist es gut für jedem des es Nutzt"


----------



## Cerberus (2 November 2010)

Nachträglich auch von mir Alles Gute! :sm20:


----------



## marlob (2 November 2010)

Hallo Helmut!

Auch von mir nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag 
Ich hoffe du hast gut gefeiert


----------



## Verpolt (2 November 2010)

Hallo,

Von mir nachträglich auch 

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag

:sm20:    :s7:


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (2 November 2010)

Von mir talürnich auch noch nachträglich:
(wobei ich eigentlich nicht nachtragend bin)

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum Burzldag

Gruß
Timo


----------

